
Facebook Has Mapped the Entire Human Population of Earth - milly1993
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/01/facebook-has-mapped-human-population-building-internet-in-space.html
======
bahjoite
> Correction: A Facebook spokesperson clarified that the company has mapped
> population densities in 23 countries

